
Takeoutweight - compiling Clojure to Scheme to C - ColinWright
https://github.com/takeoutweight/clojure-scheme
======
jwhitlark
I really wish the Clojure-in-Clojure project was further along; it seems like
it would really help these efforts.

From the number of "Clojure in X" projects I've seen lately, people seem to
really want multiple backends, without giving up algorithmic compatibility
between versions.

~~~
takeoutweight
ClojureScript is precisely a Clojure-in-Clojure implementation. All the AST
analysis and code generation is done by Clojure, not by antlr et al.

~~~
jwhitlark
I knew ClojureScript is generated via Clojure, but I thought it wasn't quite a
complete implementation (no eval, etc.), and that there was still work to be
done to minimize the Java required to host the original implementation.

I'm really excited by everything happening in the Clojure implementation
space. This is an excellent addition to the Clojure tool box.

